# Überstandshöhe Granite Chief 2012?



## Hintertaunus (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

weiß jemand die Überstandshöhe bei XL und/oder L-Rahmen (ca. 20cm vor Sattelspitze gemessen).

Danke & Gruss aus dem Taunus


----------

